# FP conversion?



## woodchip (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm looking into making my first fountian pen for my wife. The question i have is that if she dosen't like the fp like i think she will is there any way it can be converted to a rollerball pen or is that even possible? It seems like i have seen this mentioned on this site as to the possibility of a conversion from one to the other. I will be looking into getting the fine and medium fp tips from lou to make it as good of a pen as possible. how would i convert this to a pump instead of using the cartridges? I know i'm asking a lot of questions but i have to start somewhere. Thanks all


----------



## el_d (Jun 25, 2009)

Look at the Jr Gent.
 Get a rollerball and a FP with the same plating. They are interchangable. 
 The FP comes with a cartridge and a pump. 

 More than likely she will love the FP especially with Lou's nib........


----------



## mikemac (Jun 26, 2009)

The same goes for the BARON sets.. the Fountain pen and Rollerball are also interchangeable.  Its nice, I feel comfortable making/displaying a fountain pen, knowing if the customer prefers a rollerball, I can accommodate them.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jun 26, 2009)

Most FPs and RBs are interchangeable as long as they go by the same name.


----------



## PTJeff (Jun 27, 2009)

Also, see Baron think El Grande.  They also have same thread sections


----------

